# mail-funktion und smtp-server



## razzle-dazzle75 (13. Februar 2005)

Hallo liebe Leute, 
ich bin ein Neuling was Webserver betrifft ( benutze Apache).

Ich habe auf meiner Homepage eine Seite  mit Kontaktformular erstellt und will diese lokal testen (auf meinem Webhoster). Das php-Script ist 100%ig korrekt, aber die Mail (also die Formulardaten) werden nicht verschickt. Ich benutze hierfür die mail-Funktion.

Woran kann das liegen? Kann das sein, dass ich keinen smtp-server habe?
In  der php.ini
steht:
[mail function]
; For Win32 only.
SMTP = localhost ; 
sendmail_from= me@localhost.com ; for Win32 only
;

Muss ich dort etwas verändern? sorry, bin Neuling, wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. Februar 2005)

Haste du eine Linux- oder eine Windowskiste?

Ob du einen MTA (Mail-Transport-Agent) installiert hast, können wir dir nicht sagen - das musst du schon selbst feststellen.


----------



## razzle-dazzle75 (13. Februar 2005)

Ich habe eine Windows-Kiste.

Werd mal versuchen, mir nen Mailserver runterzuladen und zu installieren.
Hatte gedacht, man könnte bei smtp=mailto.t-online.de eingeben (weil ich bei T-online angemeldet bin) aber irgendwie hat das nicht geklappt.
Oh mann, diese Computer sind zum Haareraufen.


----------

